# Terratec Cinergy 600 ( SAA7134 ) Wie komt man an d..[Solved]

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi Leute,

ICh hab hier meine gute alte TV karte die ich früher schon erfolgreich installieren konnte. Nun aber fühl ich mich leicht verarscht vom von Menuconfig und xconfig  bei der Modul suche ^^  Bei beiden   find ich das modul an alter position nicht mehr. Aber, eine suche nach dem modul  ergiebt:

```
│ Symbol: VIDEO_SAA7134_OSS [=n]

  │ Prompt: Philips SAA7134 DMA audio support (OSS, DEPRECATED)

  │   Defined at drivers/media/video/saa7134/Kconfig:26 

  │   Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS && VIDEO_DEV && VIDEO_SAA7134 && SOUND_PRIME && !VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA                                 

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers 

  │       -> Multimedia devices

  │         -> Video For Linux (VIDEO_DEV [=y])

  │           -> Video capture adapters (VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=y]) 

  │             -> Philips SAA7134 support (VIDEO_SAA7134 [=n])  

```

Genau das brauch ich ! und eine Suche bei xconfig ergiebt  auch solche module (sind mehrere von Philips). Nur, beim besten willen unter Multimedia devices find ich die module nirgends wie sie angegeben sind.

im xconfig sind sind sie bei der suchergebnisse  so Grau und schwach dargestellt, muss man die erst irgendwo freischalten ?

ich blicks echt nicht mehr und sitz stunden vor der Kernel konfiguration.

Linux Kernel v2.6.22-gentoo-r8

Gruss

Blackburns Gantoo

EDIT :

Achja überigens auch http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134 redet von unterverzeichnisse die es bei mir einfach nicht giebt.Last edited by Blackburns_gentoo on Thu Oct 18, 2007 11:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gibheer

hast du denn die dependencies schon freigeschalten, so wie sie dir da angegeben werden?

```
Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS && VIDEO_DEV && VIDEO_SAA7134 && SOUND_PRIME && !VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA
```

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

O.o wie mach ich das ?

 (sry wen das ne dämliche fage is aber ich kom da nicht ganz mit )

Gruss

----------

## Gibheer

entweder du schaltest es ueber die config einfach frei oder du suchst dich mti deinem tool zu den anderen werten und schaltest sie dann fuer modul oder inkernel frei.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

also wen ich nach solchen begriffen such, dan find ich in der .config folgendes:

 ->HAS_IOMEM

```
CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y
```

->VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS 

```
CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y
```

->VIDEO_DEV 

```
CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y
```

->VIDEO_SAA7134

<Kein ergebnis>

->SOUND_PRIME

```
CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=y
```

->!VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA

<Kein ergebnis>

Such ich jetzt faltsch ?

ich versteh das nich -.- auch im Menuconfig find ich nicht mehr. -.- nix was ich  aktivieren/einschalten könnte. 

seh ich das richtig, sind das fehlende module die ich für dieses SAA7134 brauch ?

Gruss

----------

## Gibheer

genau, das sind die fehlenden Module/Einstellungen

Ich kann jetzt leider auch nicht nachschauen, aber vllt brauchen die sachen, die nicht gefunden werden, auch noch irgendwelche sachen, die erst angeschalten werden muessen.

----------

## AROK

Hi,

was du da gefunden hast ist nur der Soundtreiber (wenn du kein externes Kabel nehmen möchtest)!

Symbol: VIDEO_SAA7134_OSS

was du brauchst:

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

( CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA=m )

-> Device Drivers

  -> Multimedia devices

    -> Video For Linux

       -> Video capture adapters

           -> Philips SAA7134 support 

 Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS && VIDEO_DEV && PCI && I2C          

Gruß

AROKLast edited by AROK on Thu Oct 18, 2007 8:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AROK

Und läufts? 

Bei mir gab es noch da Problem, dass ich den Tuner Treiber erst (vor dem Saa7134) laden muss, sonst funktioniert der Tuner nicht!

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 :Cool:   hab die lösung ! es was ein Modul das ich nicht hatte, das ich nun durch suche in der .config gefunden hab.

das ding nent sich I2C naja keine ahunung was es ist, aber nun hab ich eine richige auswahl zwischen 

TV Tuner ! unteranderem meinem Terratec Cinergy 600 philips SAA7134.

```

.....

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y    <---- [das hier auf =y gesatzt]

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

.....

```

Dan wa aber insgesamt die idee nach den einzelnen begriffen zu suchen nicht schlecht nur hab ich beim faltschen gesuch ^^

Danke euch allen ! für den aufwand.

Grüss

Blackburns_Gentoo

-> Topic  auf solved

----------

## AROK

Hi,

schön, dass es geht! 

[quote="Blackburns_gentoo"]

I2C naja keine ahunung was es ist

Ist ein serieller 2-Draht-Bus von Phillips, über den in diesem Fall die Version der Karte ausgelesen werden kann,  brauchst dann das Modell und den Tuner nicht selbst auswählen.

Ist aber nicht unbedingt erforderlich damit die Karte funktioniert!

Gruß

AROK

----------

